# Innokin Kroma 217 100W Mod Kit with Z Force Tank Atomizer 5ml



## Timwis (18/11/21)

*Features:*
1. Curved Ergonomic Design, crafted with Premium Zinc alloy.
2. Replaceable 18650/20700/21700 External Battery.
3. 6-100W output, ideal for DL and RDL vaping.
4. Revitalise Your Vape with Coil+ & Refresh.
5. USB-C Fast Charging.
6. The all-new Z Force DTL Tank.
7. Quick Top-fill, 5ml e-liquid capacity.
8. Spring loaded automatic juice flow control prevents leaking and wasted e-liquid.
9. ZF Coils with DuoPrime Wicking


*Each set contain:*
1pc Kroma 217 Mod (Battery not included)
1pc Z Force Tank (ZF 0.2ohm KAL Coil installed)
1pc Spare ZF 0.3ohm DTL Coil
1pc Spare Clear Bubble Tube (5ml)
1pc Spare ZF O-Rings Set
1pc Type-C charging cable
1pc Quick Start Guide

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

